
Notepad++ Banned in China - iamnotarobotman
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/17/notepad-plus-plus-blocked-in-china
======
perryizgr8
Kind of routine for China to ban/restrict foreign companies/apps/services.
Weird part is that they bothered to ban a text editor.

~~~
NicoJuicy
This kinda explains it: [https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v789-stand-with-
hong-kong...](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v789-stand-with-hong-kong/)

It's an obvious attempt for censorship :)

